# Looking for Wildflower ID Guides



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

No suggestions anyone?


----------



## 37 V8 (Nov 11, 2011)

I can highly recommend Dianne Sammataro and Ann Harman's new pocket guide: Major Flowers Important to Honey Bees in the Northeast and Mid-Atlantic States. 

I bought it at EAS from the Bee Culture table, most suppliers should have it as well. It's a spiral wound flip page booklet, 40 pages with a photo and a brief summary description of each flower. $17


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for that.
I searched the bee culture site, brushy Mtn, Kelley's, Barnes and noble and amazon along with the google.
Didnt find it.


----------



## 37 V8 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'd call Bee Culture when you get a chance. They had a bunch of them at EAS for sale. They may not have them out for distribution yet.

I picked up another book at EAS: Honey Plants of North America - a reprint by John Lovell. It was recommended by an instructor in a Bee class I'm taking. Black and white photos, but a lot more detail, 400 pgs @ $20. But, of course I don't see this book in the catalogs either...


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Okie dokie, will call :thumbsup:


----------



## 37 V8 (Nov 11, 2011)

Lovell's book 17.95 at Brushy. This is more of a reference book, though.


----------



## NGAnderson (Jun 14, 2011)

http://www.fs.fed.us/wildflowers/features/books/northeastbooks.shtml
Hope this helps.

Garrett


----------



## Bigtwin (Jun 19, 2011)

http://www.wildflower.org/

Nice resource


----------

